# Michigan  Trifecta



## capt dan (Sep 21, 2008)

Any Comp cooks from the GLBBQA have any rundown on the finish for this new award? Hopefully with any luck, next year, I will be competing in all three events, maybe more if they do go to  5-6 as rumored.


----------



## supervman (Sep 21, 2008)

Did someone mention "trifecta"? 

Polish trifectas are pretty cool!  ;)


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Lolol V.......


----------



## supervman (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, my ears perked up.
What's a Dude to say? :) LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

I think of you every time I hear that word. LOL


----------



## supervman (Sep 21, 2008)

Erain either isn't here or he's still on the floor having convulsions from laughing and he can't reach the keyboard! :)


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL...he must be gone.


----------



## erain (Sep 21, 2008)

sheesh,i seen trifecta and i had to see if super v was involved in this, but i see he beat me to the punch and jeanie too!!!!! yes V laffin my Aoff!!!! everyone else ... inside joke LOL


----------



## supervman (Sep 21, 2008)

I KNEW you'd pipe in :)


----------



## capt dan (Sep 21, 2008)

Gee wiz, I thought it was a legit  question!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Oh well, glad someone is havin some fun with it!


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 21, 2008)

I just looked over at www.glbbqa.com and did not see any results on this.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks  glen, I guess i need to get off a buck and become a member soon.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice hi-jacking......

I'll get em to ya!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 21, 2008)

Here you go!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Chicken:
1)Rubbed smoked and sauced 472.00
2)Bavarian Smoke 470.29
3)Smokin Scottsmen 470.27
4)Down Home BBQ 469.72
5)Extreme Roasters 467.42
6)All Day Smoke 450.28
7)Great Lakes BBQ/Feed 446.28
8)Hog Wild 425.02 
Ribs:
1)Bavarian Smoke 480.56
2)All Day Smoke 474.22
3)Extreme Roasters 470.85
4)Down Home BBQ 466.85
5)Great Lakes BBQ/Feed 465.14
6)Smokin Scottsmen 448.58
7)Rubbed Smoked Sauced 448.00
8)Hog Wild 409.14 
Pork:
1)All Day Smoke 480
2)Rubbed Smoked Sauced 467.43
3)Smokin scottsmen 466.86
4)Great Lakes BBQ/Feed 460
5)Down Home BBQ 450.86
6)Extreme Roasters 444.57
7)Bavarian Smoke 444
8)Hog Wild 414.28 
Brisket:
1)Smokin Scottsmen 474.86
2)All Day Smoke 474.29
3)Extreme Roasters 471.42
4)Down Home BBQ 455
5)Great Lakes BBQ/Feed 449.72
6)Bavarian Smoke 438.29
7)Rubbed Smoked Sauced 437.72
8)Hog Wild 428.58 
Overall:
1)All Day Smoke 1878.75
2)Smokin Scottsmen 1860.56
3)Extreme Roasters 1854.28
4)Down Home BBQ 1843.42
5)Bavarian Smoke 1833.14
6)Rubbed Smoked Sauced 1825.15
7)Great Lakes BBQ/Feed 1821.14
8)Hog Wild 1677.13 Congrats to all, 
next year there are rummored to be 6-7 contests Wooo Hoo go Michigan


----------



## capt dan (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the  answer Bubba!  Looks like I need to refer to you as "mister chicken King".


----------

